# My New Train Room



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I finally got over and did a bunch of measuring to see where everything fits in my new digs. This is my layout, although there are some minor dimensional issues with my drawing, it's pretty close.

I have an odd jog in the wall, so I'm thinking the layout will not be just a square format, but rather take into account the jog into the corner. Each square is 6" on the print. It's looking like the layout will narrow some to allow a walkway down the stairs and into the tiled area where I'll have my TV, a table, and a fridge. Looks like it'll be around 22 feet long and from 11 to 14 feet wide, depending on where which end you look at.

It's getting closer.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow! That's some square footage dedicated to the trains. Plus: a woodworking shop AND an electronics shop!

Good luck with the venture ... looks exciting!

TJ


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Looks like a nice space to build a layout. You can run a siding right into the electronics shop.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Looks like you are getting prepared with a well thought out plan. Keep everyone posted on the progress.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Looking good, John. With ample space, a woodworking shop, and an electronics shop, it looks like a custom-built complex for making the perfect train layout. 

So, we'll expect great things from you!


----------



## HenryL (Nov 20, 2007)

You sure that's a condo you are moving into or a warehouse? Electronics area, woodworking area, train area AND a lounge.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

That's going to be a nice setup. Everything you need will be right there. Where are you going to store the trains you aren't running?


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

DennyM said:


> That's going to be a nice setup. Everything you need will be right there. Where are you going to store the trains you aren't running?


where do you store the adult beverages for the work crews!


----------



## DMASSO (Jul 25, 2015)

It looks like everything you will need for a great layout room. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2017)

I am excited or you, John. Tough to be without a layout and trains running. That will soon change for you.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'm indeed looking forward to it. TJ, as far as a log of space for trains, check what Spence has, or the room that PTC is building, I'm a piker.  Randy, the adult beverages are in the fridge that will be in the corner of the tiled area next to the furnace room. 

I confess, I did consider if I could have a siding and a switch to run a train into the shop and right onto the bench, how cool would that be?


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

Looks like you're moving into some nice upscale digs, John!!! Exciting times ahead for sure.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

John this is a very nice space and looks exciting. When do you plan to begin construction?


----------



## Stoshu (Jun 20, 2015)

_Have you made up your mind on the shape of the layout ? walk around maybe ? _


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, we're not actually moving out of this house until sometime in Febuary. After I get moved over to the new place., and the necessary stuff for moving into a new house done, I'll start this task. 

I have a bunch of the Mianne benchwork, so when I get the size and shape of the table settled, I'll inventory it and get the rest on order. I figure in the spring I should have the basic benchwork together and I can start laying track and looking for accessories. 

Of course, I'll be looking for suggestions about what neat stuff I can do with the space. Right now, I'm planning on a layout with a center opening. I have to leave space at the right side to access the window, and of course on the top to clear the stairs and doors, not to mention a passageway.

This is a rough idea of the location of the layout, I may or may not encroach into the tiled area. I could just lop that corner off if I decide to stay on the carpet.

It's around 22 feet in width, 9 at the left, and 15 on the right. I have to "refine" this with some more precision measurements and perhaps tweaking the layout basement plan now that I got it basically down.









The program I used to draw the basement was Sweet Home 3D, pretty slick little program, and it's free. It also does 3D views that you can rotate around, very useful at times for visualizing what it will look like with all the fixtures and furnishings in place. Here are a couple of views to show what I mean.


----------



## Stoshu (Jun 20, 2015)

_Here's an Idea.... Make Lee the road commissioner and have him design the super street side of the layout. Maybe even get a special truck or car to put on it, How about a building called Lee's place ? _


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm sure Lee would be an excellent Road Commissioner. 

The shape I'm thinking of right now is kind of like an around the room, but it won't be right up against the wall everywhere obviously. It will be against the lower wall, but the other areas will have access from the outside. That will also allow a wider surface as I can access it from both sides for the most part.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

Wonderful and comfortable space you have there John! Congratulations on your purchase and have lots of fun with it!

As an advocate for around-the-walls layout construction, I have a different vision.

*Expand into the tiled area.
*Lay track through the furnace room, under the stairs and into the closet.
*Run out of the closet into the electronics area and connect with the rest of the layout.
*This way, the stairs will take you to the open center of the room. Add your lounge area in the center of the layout area.
*Combine the electronics area with the wood working area. _(You won't be doing both at the same time)_

Do not be afraid to cut through walls. Power tools are your friend. The openness and long main line runs will set you free!


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

That's just awesome John. I'm really looking forward to following your adventure!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What a nice space you found.:smilie_daumenpos:

A frig I can see, but a TV? It is a train room?
TV can go upstairs. 
Look how much more layout you can have if you expand into the tile room?

Or have the trains make a jog into and around the tile room?
Or put in a yard on the just the one side to park some of the trains?

And maybe you remember that I always advise to plan on using ALL the available space you have from the get go. Because it always seems like one will eventually use the extra space anyway. 

As part of my signature says, There is never enough room for ALL the trains.:smokin:

PS, Hurry up you know how long I have been waiting for you to do this?


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Yeah a TV, you can watch train videos while you run trains or post on the forum. It works for me.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Looks really great, John. I'm both excited and envious of you. Think it out, do what makes sense to you and please, keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi John, Thank you for starting this thread. It will be a pleasure to follow the development of your new layout and man cave. Certainly it is a great space. 11X20 is more than ample to have a nice layout without driving you crazy with work. The tiled area is a nice opportunity to have a place for visitors to sit and talk trains. The shop spaces are great for all of the work you do with the forums and helping those of us who are limited in our electronics capabilities. Good luck!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2017)

The new train room is fabulous, John. You've got a lot of time before moving in and starting the new layout so you can play with a lot of different ideas. I look forward to seeing your new layout come to life.


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

Great space to work with John! You will be able to do a lot with that. Maybe even an aerial trolley into your shop area! But what is that odd area in the corner? Is that drywalled in? Is it for HVAC duct or plumbing? Or is it a micro closet?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks all guys. 

As for the TV, I envision it being used for broadcasting from the on-board cameras, and also to watch Eagles games. 

Believe me, I did seriously consider the extra space for more trains, but I have to leave something for future expansion. 

In deference to the expansion opinions, I am still considering having a yard sneak down the one wall in the tiled area with three or four tracks for parking stuff. 

As far as woodworking in the electronics shop, that's a non-starter for me, too much continual cleanup. I'm going to pretend I didn't hear Brian's plea to put tracks everywhere, I do need some space for other activities! 

The odd thing in the corner is the enclosure for the sump pump.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

GRJ; I'm very happy for you in your new endeavours. Over the years you certainly have helped a lot of us with our layout problems and now it's time for you to start working on your own layout. I wish you nothing but the best in the building of the new layout. :appl::appl:


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

:smilie_daumenpos:
Wow, John, you obviously have great times ahead making this dreamy lower level of your home become reality. Though I'm not a part of it having met and talked to you a few brief times here and there, I thrilled though admittedly envious. You're a good guy, John, giving freely of your time and advice both here and on OGR and you deserve good things happening. It proves that what goes around comes around and by giving freely of yourself unconditionally, good things will come your many many fold. 
:appl:Btw, you likely have a great wife, as many wives would likely demand an equally sized dedicated space in a home for their particular interests. She's obviously a keeper, John, as you already know after years of marriage and life together.


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

I like your preliminary plan your showing good restraint on using all the space for the layout! as they say less is more.
If I am correct the tiled area is also where the outside door is located thus allowing easy access to the mechanicals when needed smart move.

I will add this create an easy access to within the layout no duck unders you will thank yourself as time goes by.

now I think in your 3-D plan there are 2 support columns? now I see 2 possibilities to running a track into your electronics/train repair bench you will have to get creative trackage wise and curve wise or possibly move work bench to one of the side walls a switch from layout and a straight shot into your repair bench make the repair bench track foldable so not in your way if a filing cabinet or some other access to something isn't impeded by it.

most important determine what exactly the kind of layout you want and all the scenic areas as well. one last thought once you have mainline/s down sometimes a sit back approach and see it as it is and then say what if? that is how I seen how to add a depot area to my layout with a spur line going under the main layout table sometimes things you hadn't really planned on just pop out at you keep an open mind a drawn out plan can be adjusted.

it will be sometime before we as readers can see the progress on your layout as you say one must move into new home and all the other honey do's come first if the wife is happy life is good!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I took care of my wife, she got the great new kitchen.  And yes, she is a keeper, not trading her in, though she sometimes considers trading me in. 

I'm refining my room measurements and doing some minor corrections on my dimensions and positioning of walls and obstructions. Then I'll be soliciting some comments about my initial planning. I'm thinking of using the Mianne lift gate to access the inside, I don't crawl if I don't have to.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> ....... I'm going to pretend I didn't hear Brian's plea to put tracks everywhere, I do need some space for other activities!


If the layout is around the walls you can do your activities in the center of the room. Don’t be mad at me, I’m just an advocate.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

John, I have friend who has a on-board camera. It transmits to a TV and you can see the train going around the layout. Next time I see you at York I'll have to tell you the joke I told Harry and Vicki Hieke about a husband saying the wrong thing to his wife.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have one that I use at our modular shows, I have a little monitor that I sit somewhere on the layout to receive the video. Sometimes I park it on a siding and just have the view of trains coming and going, other times I have it running around. I'd like to get a better quality video transmission at some point...


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

*I have an odd jog in the wall, so I'm thinking the layout will not be just a square format, but rather take into account the jog into the corner.*

John, this is a fantastic space! Looking forward to seeing the progress. My train room has a similar situation where a knee wall comes out into the room. It's not as deep as yours appears to be, but I put benchwork right up to the wall, and used the area for a standard-gauge siding. 

Keep sending the photos of the progress. 

John


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I have one that I use at our modular shows, I have a little monitor that I sit somewhere on the layout to receive the video. Sometimes I park it on a siding and just have the view of trains coming and going, other times I have it running around. I'd like to get a better quality video transmission at some point...


Yeah my friends camera doesn't send a clear picture. It's a little snowy.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

bluecomet400 said:


> John, this is a fantastic space! Looking forward to seeing the progress. My train room has a similar situation where a knee wall comes out into the room. It's not as deep as yours appears to be, but I put benchwork right up to the wall, and used the area for a standard-gauge siding.
> 
> Keep sending the photos of the progress.
> 
> John


Progress will be slow until we get moved, but I'm trying to do some advance planning and getting more detailed measurements so I can plan some benchwork.


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

Hey John, at my first look at your blueprint-idea, I thought of how cool it could be to run some right-of-way into your shop, either to set up testing space or to just run trains thru there as a long-distance maneuver where a train disappears for much longer than an (even a schooled) observer would think possible. Or both ie: turnout where one track goes down to workbench level while the other carries on around the room and back into the layout proper. Where's the coffee?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I thought about the shop, but what just might happen is a yard around the corner in the tiled area next to the entrance door, shown in blue here. That might be my expansion, but I'd have to have a lift-out or drop out to get to the side of the layout.


----------



## tabkld93 (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks amazing John. I also like the yard idea, but probably would stay with a simple, manual lift bridge versus the more complicated/expensive Mianne automated one.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2017)

Should be a very Merry Christmas John just knowing your layout is in the works.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

tabkld93 said:


> Looks amazing John. I also like the yard idea, but probably would stay with a simple, manual lift bridge versus the more complicated/expensive Mianne automated one.


I'm planning the Mianne lift bridge for access to the center of the layout, but if I did the yard, I'd probably go with a simple drop bridge between the main layout and the extension. That would be a place I wouldn't be accessing nearly as often.


----------



## JohnJr (Dec 2, 2015)

What an exciting time for you John, I'm jealous! A new home, a new kitchen (to keep the wife happy) and a beautiful blank pallet to begin to design your dream layout. Not sure life could get better!!

Although I do not have one, I have tried Mianne Lift Gate, its wonderful--a little heavy on the pocket but worth not having to strain your back 16 times a day!!

Hope you are enjoying the moment now, and keep on having a blast!

JohnJr


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

while emphasis is on the new layout as a side query have you totally moved into new home and have all unpacked yet?


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2017)

John, will we see benchwork started by the time the April York Meet rolls around?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I haven't moved yet, but tomorrow the first significant lot of stuff is going over, around 75 boxes, mostly trains. The target for the actual move is sometime early in February, that's when I hope to have everything at the new house, including me.  As for being all unpacked, that will take considerably more time!

Brian, my plan is to have my layout fully sized and order the remaining Mianne stuff I need at the April York Meet. That gets me free shipping on the stuff, which is a significant hit for a log of heavy wood, so I figured that would be a good window to shoot for.


----------



## Stoshu (Jun 20, 2015)

_I wonder if you order all the lumber from Menards that they would throw in a free vehicle for the new layout... Just a thought...._


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Shipping on the lumber would be a killer since Menards is nowhere near here!


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Home Depot or Lowes for you GRJ or you local lumber store.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lowes, they give me the Military discount.  HD decided not to honor it anymore, so I shop at Lowes.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Both HD and Lowes are 20 miles from me so Menards is it. There is a local lumber yard here, but they are too expensive. How they are still in business is a mystery and they don't sell trains.


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'm planning the Mianne lift bridge for access to the center of the layout, but if I did the yard, I'd probably go with a simple drop bridge between the main layout and the extension. That would be a place I wouldn't be accessing nearly as often.


John, if you're looking for an actual bridge to span the main layout and the extension, I highly recommend contacting Jim Ballmann of Stainless Unlimited. He can custom-build just about anything, and his products are very durable and functional. I've been very happy with the bridge I bought from him and it has become a focal point of my layout. 
The Mianne liftgate is a great invention too; I helped a friend put his together last year, and the motor Tim supplies with it is heavy-duty; probably overkill, but I doubt it will ever wear out. The biggest challenge was keeping tension on the cables, but once we got that figured out, it has been a good system for him.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

John, I haven't actually decided on the extension yet, I have to get the basic layout up and running first. I was just thinking ahead about where I could have a nice yard facility.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The trains are all in the right house now, so we're making small steps!  I didn't picture the boxes of Mianne benchwork laying on the floor in the layout area, forgot that one.


----------



## Chugman (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm getting excited right along with you. Perfect start to a new year.

Art


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

OOOOO! This is going to be BIG!  Good Luck!


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

John, you should have stacked those boxes more evenly around the room and laid out some track, just to keep you "on track".


----------



## Stoshu (Jun 20, 2015)

_whoa.... I hope you had lot's of help moving all that....._


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2017)

Looking at all those boxes, John, no question, you need more train equipment.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

Yeah, look at all that empty space! Plenty of room for more train purchases! Open up that wallet, John!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

My wife was flabbergasted when she came over to the new house after we got the stuff moved in. No, I didn't move them, I chickened out and called College Hunks and two big young guys with a truck did the moving. I also got some drawer sets and my 8 foot workbench over in the same move. I wish I was ready for the other stuff, I'll be moving more workshop stuff over the next week. The reason I didn't buy more stuff is I need to keep the passageway open. 

"What the ???? is in all those boxes?" were the first words out of her mouth!


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Looking at all those boxes, John, no question, you need more train equipment.


think a couple of those boxes have IEDs, _and only JOHN KNOWS WHICH!_ :smokin:


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

John you sure your not opening a train store??


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Looking good John. Having it under the correct roof is major progress.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

cole226 said:


> think a couple of those boxes have IEDs, _and only JOHN KNOWS WHICH!_ :smokin:


I have a spreadsheet with all the box contents and the numbers. I don't share it with anyone. 

Getting stuff into the new house is certainly progress, still a lot of work to do. I had no idea that downsizing would be so much work, I had forgotten how much space I really have here in the old house!


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I had no idea that downsizing would be so much work, I had forgotten how much space I really have here in the old house!


Having moved this summer I know exactly what you mean!! Moved Aug 1 and we're still trying to find stuff.


----------



## dlbraly (Oct 13, 2013)

LOL, Im excited to see the progress pictures as you go.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> ... I had no idea that downsizing would be so much work...


I know I'm pointing out the obvious, but it's just begun. We began building this house in the fall of 2015, moved in spring of 2016. Many, many trips to charity organizations, recycling centers, etc. Then the big move. Had to do it all at once since it was over 450 miles from NH to here.

Lost 20 pounds in the process. See, there's a bright side!


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

That's a lot of trains. I'd hate to see what my trains look like if I stacked them in one place. I'm excited to see the layout go up. Looks like a good 2018 for you, John. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I think there would be a bunch more boxes if he had not sold a bunch? 

Da Da Da Da da (Jaws music).......I think we are going to need a larger house Ma.


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

PatKn said:


> That's a lot of trains. I'd hate to see what my trains look like if I stacked them in one place. ...


John, I can certainly relate to the work involved in boxing up all those trains. I had to take stuff that was nicely stored under the benchwork of my former layout, and clear out the train room COMPLETELY for the arrival of my new Dunham Studios layout in mid-December.

Let's just say it was a very humbling experience to actually SEE all the trains boxed into not one but several locations in the house.  Another round of roster-thinning is definitely in the plans.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Once I get totally moved and start unpacking, I suspect that I'll be making a "keep" pile and a "sell" pile, as I think I have too many!


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

_“Oh, geez, I have too many trains to have fun with .”_ Said no one, ever!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm sure I could have fun with them, but I don't know if I have enough space to keep them.  However, I'll be buying more anyway...


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn.... well you could make sliding display shelves under the train layout table !
finishes off and hides under layout wires etc and yet allows access to them when needed cant hurt to ponder on that?


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'm sure I could have fun with them, but I don't know if I have enough space to keep them.  However, I'll be buying more anyway...


I think this is a common "problem" for all of us who purchased trains BEFORE building a layout. 

For one thing, there's only so much wall space to display trains in the train room -- especially if you go with an "around the perimeter of the room" layout design. And even if you go with island design like I did, I selected to go with some walls for a backdrop mural... and some walls have windows to bring in daylight if you're lucky enough to have a walk-out basement. So that doesn't leave TONS of room for display shelfs.

Then there's the whole issue of designing a layout plan. Yards, engine terminals and staging tracks take up LOTS of space in O-Gauge. Heck... I'd even go so far as to say a fully functional engine terminal with turntable, roundhouse, and engine service facilities could EASILY take up the space that most of us mere mortals have for our entire layout space.  So there are always compromises that need to be made. My new layout has none of these facilities, because I wanted more in the way of scenery, operating accessories, industrial sidings and a track plan that allows for a combination of continuous running as well as operational switching maneuvers. We did, however, allow for eight 12-foot long aluminum shelves... 4 on each side of the layout cabinetry to store a variety of O-Gauge Trains, as well as a dedicated set of built-in shelves at one end of the layout for my Standard Gauge Trains.

In short, I FINALLY have a built-in barometer to limit my train purchases.  No more buying trains to box them away in storage until the dream layout is built. What doesn't fit on the display shelves or comfortably on the layout without making things look too cluttered is destined for the next roster-thinning for-sale listing! At least that's what I keep telling myself now. 

David


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Dave, You only have to contact Lee, to figure out a shelving problem. He is the MASTER Shelf builder!! ROFL.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Very nice space for trains. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Don't worry, I'll be using the space under the layout. I also have shelves planned for a number of places, I'm really eager to get some of this stuff out of the cardboard and on display. It also makes it a lot easier to run them if they're already sitting on a shelf five feet away. 

If I can get Lee to come up and build shelves, I'll have enough to display everything, I'm going to have to use a few of his ideas.


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn you've been quiet on this topic did all those moving boxes tumble down on you!

hope all is or did go well with the move to the new home.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I've been embroiled in moving my daughter out and also moving a bunch of other stuff over to the house. Truthfully, the boxes are about where they were, but I've been busy configuring my workshops and doing other stuff. I'm also spending a lot of time at the old house fixing and cleaning up stuff to get ready for sale.

Yesterday, another two trees fell across the road in front of our house and took down the PECO power lines. The power lines are hanging right in front of my driveway, so I can't get any cars out, and of course. Of course, I also don't have any power! Since the house is getting kinda' cold, I've been over at my new place and I'll just go over to the old place to sleep, no beds over here yet. The old place has no Internet, no TV, and no phone service! I had to rent a car to get around until PECO gets the lines away from the house, but that won't happen anytime soon, 250,000 people are without power in our area!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2018)

Best to wait till you get fully moved in. Then you can work on your new layout without having to run back and forth. We can wait.


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> ...
> 
> Yesterday, another two trees fell across the road in front of our house and took down the PECO power lines. The power lines are hanging right in front of my driveway, so I can't get any cars out, and of course. Of course, I also don't have any power! Since the house is getting kinda' cold, I've been over at my new place and I'll just go over to the old place to sleep, no beds over here yet. The old place has no Internet, no TV, and no phone service! I had to rent a car to get around until PEO gets the lines away from the house, but that won't happen anytime soon, 250,000 people are without power in our area!


Sorry to hear of your plight, John. I recall you have quite the canopy of trees in your general neighborhood!

We were pretty lucky considering all the PECO power outages from yesterday's storm. We lost power around 3:30pm Friday, but it was restored at 11:31pm Friday evening. And we've been OK since (keeping fingers crossed as I type this). But there are lots of neighborhoods nearby still without power in Bucks County. This morning, I drove to the local McDonalds for breakfast. And they "ran out" of breakfasts by 10AM, so they started serving burgers. Guess they got bombarded with customers who still had no power. So I drove into downtown Doylestown, and that McDonalds (along with many other stores nearby) was closed without power. The third time was the charm, and that McDonalds was wildly busy to no surprise. 

Just about every other intersection with traffic lights was without power. Strange how some blocks had power, while other adjacent neighborhoods had no power. In the 1-mile stretch of road between our development and one of the areas major highways, I saw 6 tall evergreen trees whose root ball was compromised and the trees were leaning into the power lines. And one tree was already taken down and being cut into more manageable pieces. The tree companies are gonna be putting in some long hours in these parts for a good week or so -- perhaps longer. 

We don't have cable Internet service restored yet, so I've been getting by today using my iPhone's cellular connection as a WiFi hot-spot at home. So I can't wait to see this month's "data usage" compared to other normal months. 

Hang in there... and stay safe while PECO does there thing.

David


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We finally got a "estimate" of repairs to our power, by Monday at midnight, in other words, Tuesday! I've been making two runs a day to keep the generator running so we have water, sewer, sump pumps, and a few lights. We have just enough power to run a small microwave oven, coffee maker, or the toaster oven. We just have to run them one at a time. 

I'm over at my new place, after I finish here, I'm going to go sit in front of the gas fireplace and warm up some more.


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

Hang in there John!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Well at least you've got another place to go to.  Start moving those beds over.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2018)

Last summer, we were a week without power. The biggest issue was no water.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Brian, the good news is, with my generator I can run the water, sewer, sump pump, and fridge, also a few lights. It's just a PITA to go out regularly and fill the gas cans, not to mention having to gas up the generator three times a day!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2018)

Good luck with it John. Power outages in the winter are brutal. I hope they meet or exceed the estimated fix.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Being in the town limits I have water when the power goes out, but the folks out in the country lose everything, but gas so they can cook. Some have wood stoves to keep warm. It's a good thing you have a generator. It sucks you have to keep running to the gas station.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2018)

Whole house generator is on the procurement list.


----------



## Chugman (Jun 17, 2015)

After a major storm in Naperville in 1996, I put in a whole house generator. We were without power for over 12 hours and had 17 inches of rain. The rain was a huge problem, but the power outage was the biggest problem. Without the sump pumps running, we took on around 40' in our finished basement and my layout room. The only house in our neighborhood of 1,000 homes that didn't flood had a whole house generator.

Some parts of the country need generators more than others. I was traveling a lot at the time and couldn't always be home to use a portable. So a whole house, natural gas generator was the only option. They aren't cheap, but they sure buy a lot of peace of mind and convenience.

Art


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Sorry to hear about the problem John. We have a portable that got us thru 11 days after a hurricane 10+ years ago and we ran cords to several neighbors Boat in the driveway is a ready source of fuel. Whole house is nice but we have gas hot water, cooking, and fireplace, and made out okay.

Hope you get the power back quickly.


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> We finally got a "estimate" of repairs to our power, by Monday at midnight, in other words, Tuesday! I've been making two runs a day to keep the generator running so we have water, sewer, sump pumps, and a few lights. We have just enough power to run a small microwave oven, coffee maker, or the toaster oven. We just have to run them one at a time.
> 
> I'm over at my new place, after I finish here, I'm going to go sit in front of the gas fireplace and warm up some more.


Wow, John, I'd love to have been today Monday by Midnight. Out of 500 home area my home is in, only our block of 22 homes lost power. It went down 2:17 Friday afternoon, March 2nd and PECO estimate to restore power is 11:59 PM Wednesday, March 7. Since another nor-easter is being forecast for our area that same Wednesday, I'm not overly optimistic for March 7th. Since less than 50 residences total lost power in our municipality, I'm guessing PECO is in no rush to get to us. Their repair priorities are undoubtedly putting their service crew efforts where they get the "biggest bang for the buck" in restoring service.
Seems unfair since ours went out much earlier than others who they've since restored power to. My feeling is priority should be based on both when service went out and the ease and time necessary to complete the repairs., First out, first back, especially since our outage involves a relatively simple repair of reconnecting just one downed wire on a pole in a resident's backyard would restore power to our 22 residences.

Our home is total electric without a fireplace. I would love to install a whole house generator but unfortunately, no gas line is on our lot or street and propane is out unless it's an in ground buried tank since local ordances prohibit above ground propane storage tanks.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Sorry to hear about the power outages. I feel your pain. I have lost power for as much as 10 days during hurricanes. The last time was Sandy. I bought a generator large enough to run the heat and refrigerator plus a little more. But i have to store gasoline and refill it when necessary. Still better than doing without power. I hope you get power back soon.


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

50 bucket trucks from our local power company left early on Sat to help get power restored John. If you see any trucks with KUB on the side, that's us!


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Chugman said:


> After a major storm in Naperville in 1996, I put in a whole house generator. We were without power for over 12 hours and had 17 inches of rain. The rain was a huge problem, but the power outage was the biggest problem. Without the sump pumps running, we took on around 40' in our finished basement and my layout room. The only house in our neighborhood of 1,000 homes that didn't flood had a whole house generator.
> 
> Some parts of the country need generators more than others. I was traveling a lot at the time and couldn't always be home to use a portable. So a whole house, natural gas generator was the only option. They aren't cheap, but they sure buy a lot of peace of mind and convenience.
> 
> Art


Art, I use to go camping in Shabbona, IL in DeKalb county. About that same time in 1996 a supercell came through area and I'm in a tent.

John, I hope you get power back soon. I've been thinking about getting a generator.


----------



## Chugman (Jun 17, 2015)

After I installed our generator in Naperville we only lost power for 1/2 hour in the next ten years. In the 11 years that we lived in our present home I think 3 hours is the longest power outage we have had. But, if I lived in area that had frequent or especially long power outages, I would get one in a heart beat. You don't have to power the whole house, just the critical circuits. We just did the blowers on our furnace, the sump pumps, the refrigerators and freezers, and one for lights and TV in the kitchen and family room. An 8KW will usually work for those applications and is less than you would pay for a couple Visionline engines.

Art


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

ogaugeguy said:


> ...Their repair priorities are undoubtedly putting their service crew efforts where they get the "biggest bang for the buck" in restoring service...


Somewhat. Power companies probably prioritize as follows:

1 - They restore service to critical facilities: hospitals, disaster centers, main police and fire stations.

2 - Next are water and sewer installations.

3 - After that, communication service providers and public services such as super markets, building supply/home improvement centers, insurance facilities, etc.

4 - Finally, the largest block of customers first, followed by individual circuits.

If you're feeling left out, you're probably being served by a line that caters to only a few houses. Unfortunate.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

We had a tree come down on Friday and take our cable with it. Losing cable stinks, but we were glad we didn’t lose power. It’s good that you have a spare house.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

It looks like you guys on the East are in for another storm. It's suppose to snow here tonight, but it not going to be nearly as bad as it is East.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, PECO pushed our estimate to 11:59:00 on March 6th, so that's the third estimate they've missed!  Right now they're saying we are in a block of 41 homes out for our outage, and since it involves multiple wires, two downed trees across the road (and lines", and also the crossbucks are down, I suspect they're unlikely to make that estimate. 

I gave up, we bought an air bed and are staying at our new house, heat, electric, Internet, TV, the hell with cold and no TV, Internet, or lights!  We're also pushing up our time table to get all moved over, no more delays! I'll also most likely spring for the natural gas powered generator, I'm tired of this crap!


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Good luck with things, John. Can;t be fun for you.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lee, you are most certainly correct, fun it is not!


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

John, You're lucky you have the new house to move to. What took you so long?  I would have moved the first day. Cold showers are no fun.  Good luck with the power. It was losing power for 10 days as a result of Hurricane Gloria that got me to buy my first generator (4KW) and the break of the first generator during Sandy to get me to buy my second (*KW). Got the first fixed and now I have a backup.  I don't have natural gas in my neighborhood so a permanent house generator is not an option for me. I don't want to add propane tanks only for the generator. Take heart. Spring is around the corner.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I feel your frustration.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Bummer John. Power outages are no fun. BTDT. My 5.5 KW generator goes through gas at a gallon every two hours so two 5 gal jugs is good for 20 hours. Still gets old after a day.
When you do get power back, make sure its a full 120 or whatever is normal where you are.
25 years ago after our big ice storm and no power for 10 days power came on at less than full voltage and my furnace blower burned up. Had to run out and get a new motor.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2018)

Hang in there John. It's good you've the new home. Buying the air mattress was a very good idea.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, we finally have power at the old house, but I'm going to accelerate the move to the new place now, the whole community has underground utilities so there aren't as many power interruptions. I plan on the whole house generator anyway, might as well spend the money before my kids do.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> might as well spend the money before my kids do.


So you have joined the SKI club. *S*pending the *K*id's *I*nheritance.


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, we finally have power at the old house, but I'm going to accelerate the move to the new place now, the whole community has underground utilities so there aren't as many power interruptions. I plan on the whole house generator anyway, might as well spend the money before my kids do.


We also got our electric back today, John, after being without electricity (and heat) for 95 hours and 10 minutes to be exact. Ironically according to neighbors across the road who never lost theirs, the PECO repair guy was in the bucket working at the transformer less than 40 minutes total before they saw our outside lights come on. Am tempted to leave the hotel but wife is fearful if we go back home we might lose it again in the middle of tomorrow's storm and then we might be stranded there till roads are plowed open - plus might not be that lucky to find a room at the Radisson again. So, might just hunker down here till the weekend. This might be the worse 8-night hotel stay we've endured.
You're so fortunate to be able to get a whole house generator. Wish we had that option but with no natural gas on our block, above ground propane tanks forbidden, and according to a local zoning lawyer only a 50-50 chance of having an in-ground propane tank approved, I wonder if the zoning board would permit a wind turbine, lol
As for spending the kids' inheritance, you and I being very close in age, studies show we might be the last generation to pass on inheritances to our children as they say our children's generation is more inclined to spend on themselves rather save for their future grown children.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2018)

Happy that you all who lost power have it back today. Just in time for the big snow.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Right you are BRIAN. We are on the edge with the big heavy snow but JOHN is gonna get the Big Snow? So the weather guessers say? We'll see? BRIAN YUZ GUYZ are in for some too, and maybe again on Sunday night?

JOHN, Nice layout plan. Sorry bout the old house with no power. We lost it on Friday night when trees came down too.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

ogaugeguy said:


> You're so fortunate to be able to get a whole house generator. Wish we had that option but with no natural gas on our block, above ground propane tanks forbidden, and according to a local zoning lawyer only a 50-50 chance of having an in-ground propane tank approved, I wonder if the zoning board would permit a wind turbine, lol


Another option is to get a good size portable generator and a transfer switch. After Sandy, I got a 6500 Watt Generac and a 10 circuit transfer switch. It came in handy during the ice storm that happened the following year. All the critical items are covered by the 10 circuit switch (heater, refrigerator, window AC, TV, computer and enough lights to make our way around).


----------



## Scotie (Sep 27, 2013)

My wife and I decided a couple of years ago that my kids didn't need to inherit what we didn't spend. Both are two professional two income famiies, own their house, cars and etc. Its going to charities we want to support including a small amount to the British Donkey Trust.


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

Lehigh74 said:


> Another option is to get a good size portable generator and a transfer switch. After Sandy, I got a 6500 Watt Generac and a 10 circuit transfer switch. It came in handy during the ice storm that happened the following year. All the critical items are covered by the 10 circuit switch (heater, refrigerator, window AC, TV, computer and enough lights to make our way around).


I looked into the possibility of a portable generator with transfer switch once before but set that solution aside since our house is total electric with each room having its own baseboard heaters, thermostat to control each heater, and each also on its own dedicated circuit. Also, home is a split level and not too easy to individually close off each room to warm it. More much more of this **** though and I might go that route even if I have to stockpile gasoline to keep a portable generator running for prolonged periods of time. 
Btw, our hot water heater, stove, etc. are all electric too.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

ogaugeguy said:


> I looked into the possibility of a portable generator with transfer switch once before but set that solution aside since our house is total electric with each room having its own baseboard heaters, thermostat to control each heater, and each also on its own dedicated circuit. Also, home is a split level and not too easy to individually close off each room to warm it. More much more of this **** though and I might go that route even if I have to stockpile gasoline to keep a portable generator running for prolonged periods of time.
> Btw, our hot water heater, stove, etc. are all electric too.


That is a lot of eggs in one basket!!!

Generally in these cases the backup generator powers only some circuits, leaving some rooms without heat, etc. It is not a perfect solution but it can greatly aid getting through a power outage of several days to have hot water and heat and power in a few rooms.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Glad to hear your power is back. Owning a generator is like having insurance. It's not a bad investment. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, the "big snow" turned out to be all media hype, we got 2-3 inches of wet stuff, and most of it has melted off my driveway already. I drove over to my new house just now (my computer is there), and the roads were fine. No reports of major power outages, and all the snow in the trees was falling out as I watched right after the snow stopped.


PatKn said:


> John, You're lucky you have the new house to move to. What took you so long?  I would have moved the first day. Cold showers are no fun.


If only it were that simple. My daughter, her guy, and the four kids just moved out a week ago, we couldn't really move before that! Now we're trying to get all our ducks lined up, and they still have a LOT of stuff in the house that has to get organized and packed up to go. It's been a complicated affair, but we're making progress. At this point, we're trying to target some decent days strung together to get the movers to move us and not have them make a mess in the new house, I need to get some floor protection down.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2018)

Rosin paper, John. Inexpensive and it works.


----------



## Thephile (Oct 31, 2014)

*Have Fun*

Looks like you will have many years of enjoyment building your new layout.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I'd love to get to it. I spent the day today boxing up my daughter's stuff, I have half a garage bay filled with it. Tomorrow... More packing! 

I'm still hoping to get my Mianne benchwork ordered at York this spring, hopefully that happens.


----------

